# Flash player with PKGNG



## aclis (Dec 12, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to PKGNG. How can I install Flash player with PKGNG? I can't f_i_nd the package.

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 12, 2013)

There is no package because the license doesn't allow redistribution.


```
RESTRICTED= Redistribution not allowed
```


----------



## fonz (Dec 12, 2013)

To install from ports, see the Handbook, section 7.2.1.2.


----------



## aclis (Dec 12, 2013)

*B*ut it is with an old database port. Is it possible to compile the port from source and use PKGNG at the same time?


----------



## kpa (Dec 12, 2013)

The ports(7) system has not changed with PKGNG. When you compile a port now with PKGNG enabled everything is the same as with the old pkg_* utilities until the compiled port gets installed. The only difference during the installation is that the new PKGNG package utilities are used to register the compiled port as an installed package instead of the old package utilities.


----------



## fonz (Dec 12, 2013)

aclis said:
			
		

> *B*ut it is with an old database port. Is it possible to compile the port from source and use PKGNG at the same time?


Pretty much all dependencies of www/linux-f10-flashplugin11 appear to be run-time Linux dependencies. I suppose you could use PKGNG to install as many of those from binary packages as licensing allows and build the rest from ports, if that's what you mean.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 13, 2013)

If you do build something from ports make sure you have 
	
	



```
WITH_PKGNG=YES
```
 in your /etc/make.conf so the packages are registered properly.


----------

